# Public land bow hunting areas



## Pulling Tail (May 20, 2016)

I Moved to Texas last year and was wondering if there is any public bow hunting areas that's with in a hour or two of Houston? Also can you camp there?Any info would help thanks.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

http://tpwd.texas.gov/huntwild/hunt/public/lands/maps/

I have three Pope and Young bucks shot with my bow during rifle season on public lands.

135" eight point
147" eleven point
159" fifteen point


----------



## Pulling Tail (May 20, 2016)

Thanks going to look into


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Good info SGREM. 

I'm hunting the National Forest. You don't need the public lands permit in National Forest, just a hunting license. That said, getting the public lands permit may give you more options closer to where you live.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

I have a good friend that hunts close to the Indian Res off 190, I have no idea how many really good deer he has taken BUT he is one of the best hunters I know. He hunts with a shotgun and several deer I have seen him take he has hit them with entire load of buckshot INCLUDING the wad


----------

